# Highgear Aerial Altimeter Watch



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

I just picked one of these guys up and it's lookin' pretty sweet. Haven't got to test it on the slopes yet, but it seems similar to a watch I bought for about $200 back in 98-99. It's much more compact and has some cool things like a run timer that will automatically stop when you hit a predefined altitude (i.e. the base of the lift). The on thing that would be nice (which the Alterra - the next one up in the line - does have) is a compass. And of course it has the normal barometer graphing / weather prediction that these type of watches usually have. One more thing to add to my collection fusing my love of all things snowboarding and my love of all things geeky. I picked it up on whiskeymilitia for about 40 bucks, but I've seen it on other sites for about $75.


----------

